# Contrat et année complète et incomplète



## Gwen57 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, j'aurais une question par rapport au contrat de travail 
Est-ce qu'un employeur peux passer un contrat d'année complète à année incomplète comme ca d'un mois à un autre juste avec un simple avenant ?
puis-je refuser ce contrat en année incomplète qui me fera perdre pas mal d'argent ? 
en faite elle c'est rendu compte qu'elle ne pouvais pas avoir ces conges en même temps que les miens, alors pour pas payer une tierce personne pendant mes congés elle veux passée en année incomplète est-ce "légal" ca ?
MERCI pour vos réponses car je suis vraiment dans le flou malgré les coups de téléphone a différents organisme


----------



## Perlimpimpine (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Oui votre pe peut tout à fait passer d'une ac à une ai ou inversement par le biais d'un avenant qui est soumis à votre accord. Ensuite:
- soit vous acceptez tel quel l'avenant et alors il faudra recalculer la mensualisation, les dates de CP...,
- soit vous l'acceptez mais en proposant de modifier votre taux horaire, les ie et les ir,
- soit enfin, vous refusez de signer cet avenant et le pe devra laisser le contrat dans les termes actuels ou bien vous licencier.
Bonne journée 😉


----------



## Gwen57 (20 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour vos lumières !! 🙂 le taux horaire ( 3,50 actuellement ) et le taux des frais d'entretien (2,80)  je  peux l'augmenter de combien environ ?


----------



## Perlimpimpine (20 Juillet 2022)

Difficile de répondre car tout dépend de ce que vous avez conclu avec vos employeurs. De plus, il vous faudrait recalculer le taux horaire en prenant en compte le plafond de la caf afin de ne pas le dépasser, sous peine de faire perdre le cmg aux pe.
Pour les ie_ "Au 1er mai 2022, le montant de l'indemnité d'entretien *ne peut être inférieur à 3,48€ (90% du minimum garanti) par enfant pour une journée de 9h d'accueil*. Ce montant est proratisable en fonction du nombre d'heures d'accueil par jour. Il ne peut être inférieur à 2.65€."_
En tout cas, il est évident qu'en passant en ai, le nombre d'heures servant à calculer la mensualisation serait moindre qu'en ac et que vous perdrez du salaire en restant aux mêmes tarifs qu'aujourd'hui.
Une dernière solution sinon. Votre pe ne peut pas avoir les mêmes congés que vous. De votre côté, avez-vous la possibilité de vous caler sur ses dates? Cela pourrait peut-être vous aider, si bien sûr vous n'aviez que ce pe...
 bon courage


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

*Perlimpimpine : 

Je vous cite*.

Pour les ie_ "Au 1er mai 2022, le montant de l'indemnité d'entretien *ne peut être inférieur à 3,48€ (90% du minimum garanti) par enfant pour une journée de 9h d'accueil*. Ce montant est proratisable en fonction du nombre d'heures d'accueil par jour. Il ne peut être inférieur à 2.65€."
2.65€ jusqu'à 6h50 et quelques, et encore, celà va changer au 1er août certainement.



*Pour toute journée commencée et jusqu'a 6h50  le mini est de 2.65€. *_
*


La phrase de Pajemploi, (Il me semble), est bien sujette à débat. Elle est mal tournée. De là a ce que certain/es pensent qu'on peut proratiser les 2.65€ comme çà se fait encore il n'y a qu'un pas.*


Pour le reste de la question, je suis du même avis, comment savoir de combien augmenter sans les données du contrat et de l'avenant proposé ?
Sachant que si l'employeur veut par exemple passer sur un contrat de 46 semaines celà ne vaut financièrement pas vraiment le coup. Car en juin, il faudra qu'il règle les cp EN PLUS de la mensu.

Est-ce un contrat qui pourrait se terminer/ou évoluer prochainement (genre rentrée scolaire ??)


----------



## Gwen57 (20 Juillet 2022)

En faite rien ne changerais au contrat initial les nombres d'heure restera pareil c'est juste a cause des vacances !!  
3,48 pour les ie j'suis bien loin du compte vu que je l'a garde 11H / jour .
Je ne peux pas prendre les conges en même temps qu'elle car j'ai une 2eme petite 
Le contrat n'ais pas l'a d'évoluer la petite a 1 an en aout  !!
Merci a vous en tout cas


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Pour les ie 11h le minimum est à 4.25..à revoir au 1er août. 
Libre à vous de refuser l'avenant.


----------



## Titine15 (21 Juillet 2022)

*bonjour *
Vous êtes en dessous du minimum légal pour l'entretien. Et sacrément zn dessous
Bonne journée


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Juillet 2022)

En effet !!!


----------

